# Star Trek Picard geht ins Finale: Trailer und Sneak Peak zu Episode 9 - DS9-Darsteller nicht überzeugt



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard geht ins Finale: Trailer und Sneak Peak zu Episode 9 - DS9-Darsteller nicht überzeugt*

						Die erste Staffel von Star Trek: Picard geht langsam dem Ende entgegen. Mit "Et in Arcadia Ego, Part 1" veröffentlicht Amazon kommenden Freitag den ersten Teil des Staffelfinales. Wohin die Reise geht, verraten der Trailer und eine Sneak Peak. J.G. Hertzler, bekannt aus Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, übt derweil Kritik an den Autoren. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard geht ins Finale: Trailer und Sneak Peak zu Episode 9 - DS9-Darsteller nicht überzeugt*


----------



## WoFNuLL (16. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard geht ins Finale: Trailer und Sneak Peak zu Episode 9 - DS9-Darsteller nicht überzeugt*

Wenn ich schon die Frage lese von dem Kritiker ... Wie ist Seven wohl auf den Borg Kubus gekommen.

1. Elnor hat sie gerufen, via dem Transponder in Folge 7
2. Sehr wahrscheinlich kann man den Transponder auch als Beamverstärker anpeilen und sich hinteleportieren
3. Wird sie als ExBorg auch als XB anerkannt, welche eh frei auf den Kubus ohne Rückfragen können. ( Vermute mal Sonderrechte wie Hugh )

Die Folge 8 war wohl mit die Stärkste bisher, die Zuschauerzahlen bestätigen das.


----------



## sfc (16. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard geht ins Finale: Trailer und Sneak Peak zu Episode 9 - DS9-Darsteller nicht überzeugt*

Ich habe mir dieselbe Frage gestellt, neben einigen anderen. Rios dürfte als großer Mitwisser eigentlich gar nicht mehr leben und Data hätten sie auch schon vor 60 Jahren ausgeschaltet haben müssen. Dazu dieser Quatsch mit den acht als Mahnmal platzierten Sonnen, die man anhand einer Zeichnung als solches erkennen kann, obwohl nur Gekritzel. 

Aber das ist typisch für die Autoren. Es wird ständig behauptet, dass dieser komische Geheimbund voll gefährlich sei und so gut, dass er seit Jahrtausenden heimlich die Geschicke der Romulaner lenkt, wir sehen ihn aber eigentlich nur ziemlich dumme und wenig nachvollziehbare Dinge tun. 

Für sich allein genommen war Episode 8 aber gar nicht so schlecht wie die anderen. Sie hätte, wäre es in den vergangenen Folgen auch nur ansatzweise logisch zugegangen, nur nie stattfinden können. Dafür gab es im Vorfeld zu viele unlogische Handlungsstränge und einige völlig unmotivierte Entscheidungen.


----------



## Bevier (16. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard geht ins Finale: Trailer und Sneak Peak zu Episode 9 - DS9-Darsteller nicht überzeugt*

Scheinbar ist er nur neidisch, dass er keine Rolle in Picard bekommen hat, auch wenn er Recht hat, die Serie ist einfach nicht das, was sie hätte sein müssen...


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard geht ins Finale: Trailer und Sneak Peak zu Episode 9 - DS9-Darsteller nicht überzeugt*



WoFNuLL schrieb:


> Die Folge 8 war wohl mit die Stärkste bisher, die Zuschauerzahlen bestätigen das.


Ja definitiv!

Schade das die Serie schon dem Ende zugeht.
Ich hoffe die wird nicht komplett eingestellt.


----------



## XETH (16. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard geht ins Finale: Trailer und Sneak Peak zu Episode 9 - DS9-Darsteller nicht überzeugt*

"DS9-Darsteller nicht überzeugt"
"Ehemaliger Schauspieler aus DS9 nicht überzeugt"

Na wieder mal schlampig 1:1 aus dem Englischen übersetzt oder einfach mies in Grammatik?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard geht ins Finale: Trailer und Sneak Peak zu Episode 9 - DS9-Darsteller nicht überzeugt*



RyzA schrieb:


> Schade das die Serie schon dem Ende zugeht.
> Ich hoffe die wird nicht komplett eingestellt.



Warum sollte sie eingestellt werden?
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich die Dreharbeiten zur zweiten Staffel verzögern werden aber sonst passiert da nichts.


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard geht ins Finale: Trailer und Sneak Peak zu Episode 9 - DS9-Darsteller nicht überzeugt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollte sie eingestellt werden?
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich die Dreharbeiten zur zweiten Staffel verzögern werden aber sonst passiert da nichts.


Wegen der angeblich zu geringen Zuschauerzahlen.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard geht ins Finale: Trailer und Sneak Peak zu Episode 9 - DS9-Darsteller nicht überzeugt*



RyzA schrieb:


> Wegen der angeblich zu geringen Zuschauerzahlen.



Amazon hat die zweite Staffel ja schon angekündigt. Die kommt also.


----------



## 4thVariety (17. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard geht ins Finale: Trailer und Sneak Peak zu Episode 9 - DS9-Darsteller nicht überzeugt*

Picard zeigt deutliche Zeichen einer Serie bei der die Sachen so sind wie sie sind, weil die Schreiber dachten das wäre halt cool und bräuchte daher keine Erklärung. Wenn sich dann etwas ändern soll, so wie in der letzten Folge, dann kommt man plötzlich mit Erklärungen die sowas von keinen Sinn machen, dass man sprachlos ist.




Spoiler



Vor neun Jahren soll Rios also ersten Kontakt mit einer Rasse von Androiden hergestellt haben. Damals war Oh also schon geheime Geheimagentin Romulaner und erteilt den Befehl zur sofortigen Erschießung. Nicht nur, dass der Kapitän den Befehl ausführt und sich dann selber erschießt (so kennt man Sternenflottenkapitäne), man vergisst scheinbar vorher zu fragen von welchem Planeten die Cyborgs überhaupt kommen. Angesichts der Prioritäten der geheimen Geheimverschwörung hätte man damit vielleicht anfangen sollen.

Dabei klammern wir mal komplett aus, dass die Art in der die Romulaner versuchen die Galaxie vor einer Jahrtausenden alten Warnung zu zu retten mal höchst zweifelhaft ist. Besonders im Hinblick auf die Föderation würde es ja genügen einfach die Wahrheit mitzuteilen.


----------



## sfc (17. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard geht ins Finale: Trailer und Sneak Peak zu Episode 9 - DS9-Darsteller nicht überzeugt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Amazon hat die zweite Staffel ja schon angekündigt. Die kommt also.



CBS hat sie zumindest bestellt, haben schon vor Release von Staffel 1 eine Millionenförderung vom Staat Kalifornien bekommen. STD hatten sie sich zuvor von Netflix finanzieren lassen. Da ist man natürlich fein raus.


----------



## Exinferis (18. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard geht ins Finale: Trailer und Sneak Peak zu Episode 9 - DS9-Darsteller nicht überzeugt*

Aus der Aussage des Darstellers, dem Twitter-Post, lese ich einfach raus dass er an einer maßlosen Selbstüberschätzung leidet. Narzissmus? Seine Leistungen als Schauspieler kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen, aber rein subjektiv finde ich die nicht irgendwie bemerkenswert sondern einfach serientypisch ausreichend um eine Rolle zu Füllen.
Betrachtet man seinen Post, lobt er sich nur selbst und seine subjektive "Fachkenntnis" und versucht sich mit vergangenen Sachen zu profilieren. 


> and writer of seven brilliant though as yet un-produced screenplays,  current theatre and film critic, long ago friend of Sir Patrick, and a  member of his Shakespeare workshop on the Paramount lot.....


Wer sieht die als brilliant an? Wie bedeutend sind seine Kritiken? Er WAR also mal Freund von Patrick und er hat mal an einem Shakespeare Workshop teilgenommen?

Mal übertragen auf meinen Job:
Ich schreibe unglaublich innovative bisher noch nicht benutzte Algorythmen, rezensiere Programmcode, arbeitete eng mit der Geschäftsführung der Lufthansa zusammen und habe eine DB2-Spezialisierungskurs bei IBM besucht.
Und was sagt das genau? Nicht wirklich was. 

Ich denke es ist so dass er sich wünscht Teil von Picard zu sein, aber es für ihn dort keinen Platz gibt und er abgelehnt wurde. Aber es ist eine seltsame Art seine Enttäuschung, beziehungsweise einen Wunsch auszudrücken.


----------



## Luebke82 (18. März 2020)

*AW: Star Trek Picard geht ins Finale: Trailer und Sneak Peak zu Episode 9 - DS9-Darsteller nicht überzeugt*

Mir gefällt Picard ttotz ein paar zugegebenen schreiberischen Schwächen. Jedoch fand ich DS9 insgesamt sehr sehr durchwachsen und schwach. Also daher


----------

